# 23412  vs 23420



## scooter1 (Jul 24, 2012)

Arthroscopic exam revealed significant fraying and detachment of the whole supraspinatus and infraspinatus complex with debris along the tear. The tear was also extended into the interval between the Supraspinatus and infraspinatus. Shavers were used to extensively debride the rotator cuff underside and attachment point. A mini open transverse incicsion was then carried out through the deltoid, splitting the deltoid.  The Patient's supraspinatus and infraspinatus were identified and freshened. The repair was performed with two super mitek anchors, each with two #4 fiberwire sutures locking.  We then had a solid repair.

Doctor is stating 23420 and 29823.  I was thinking 23412 and 29822.   Would like help with this, please.   
And what would definitively make this a 23420 vs the 23412 ? I also did not feel the 
debridement was  "extensive" and requiring 29823.   Help please ?


----------



## jdemar (Jul 26, 2012)

note message under 29827 ' (for mini-open rotator cuff repair, use 23412)'

I  think the debridment is included and you would append the V64.43 diagnosis code for arthroscopic surgical procedure converted to open procedure.

23412 is for a chronic RCT
23410 is for an acute RCT and
23420 is for a RECONSTRUCTION of COMPLETE RCT it has to be 3 of 4 tendons reconstructed.

when you do a debridement in the glenouhumeral JOINT you can be either 29822/29823 but you were not in the G/H joint.


----------

